# Friend Frenzy? Idk



## GabeTriste (Dec 19, 2017)

Not exactly sure if this post belongs in this forum, but it is Pocket Camp!
Anyway, I procrastinated and didn't pay attention to the deadline of Friend Frenzy! So now I'm here the day before it ends!
So all I need now is some help with completing it! I'm pretty sure I need 14 people! We can make it! My ID is 4101 1568 524!


----------



## J087 (Dec 19, 2017)

Try here
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?436574-Animal-Crossing-Pocket-Camp-Friend-ID-Sharing


----------

